# Gator Owners Wanted!



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

*Gator sired dogs today.*

I've got a male off of a bitch named Dixie. She was one of the last litters from Gator/ Irene3 before Gator took ill. She has since passed too. I've been out of the game for a long time now. Just wonderin if there are any folks around that have anything similar and kinda just wonderin about some Shorty/Cowboy and Penny/Eli dogs I had years ago in the South MS, AL, LA area.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey my dog was off a bitch named Dixie too... think they are related? hahaha


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I deleted the stud listing that was posted in this thread because I don't think it falls in line with our rules. Carry on.


----------



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

No, she only had one litter and I was the only owner. I did have one of the litter stolen and sold by a crackhead for some pills, but that aint her. And I'm not a varment fellows. Just been a long time and really was just wonderin if they were still relevant.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ftbstrd said:


> No, she only had one litter and I was the only owner. I did have one of the litter stolen and sold by a crackhead for some pills, but that aint her. And I'm not a varment fellows. Just been a long time and really was just wonderin if they were still relevant.


Nevermind...


----------



## Ftbstrd (Apr 14, 2011)

Gator died not long after I got Dixie. I was just really wonderin if anything in those last couple years got anywhere like the earlier ones did.


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

bahamutt99 said:


> I deleted the stud listing that was posted in this thread because I don't think it falls in line with our rules. Carry on.


sorry, it was my attempt at humor(see other thread i posted)


----------

